

Calling All Conservatarian Coders: Rand Paul Has a Gig For You - cpursley
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2014/06/05/calling-all-conservatarian-coders-rand-paul-has-a-gig-for-you/

======
argumentum
I would have considered going to this if the price was reasonable. As it is
($300 to $600), they are not going to get their purportedly intended audience
of "hundreds of programmers and other whiz kids interested in helping
libertarian and conservative causes close the digital gap with Democrats".

------
rbanffy
For a moment I though this had a relationship with the Lincoln Labs that
pioneered the "personal computer". I cannot imagine the place that gave birth
to the LINC would have anything to do with this.

